# Cramps, feeling like got to go and can't



## pipsqueak51 (Apr 17, 2012)

This morning I woke up and felt like had to go to bathroom. Nothing came out except black hard things. I don't get why some days I can totally go fine and then constipation hits instantly. It gets really frustrating. I'll have some days where I go really good then right out no where I get constipated right a way. I don't get its weird. I drink plenty of water and also make sure eat in small portions and make sure I get fiber and fruit and veggies and exercise on daily basis. I do everything docs tell me to do too. Just don't get it sometimes, sometimes the pain will come right out of nowhere any advice?


----------

